# i need a step by step on wiring a gearbest t8 mini router in en glish please



## Tha Rueggs (Dec 18, 2016)

i have looked everywhere for the wiring instructions for this and ive contacted gearbest and they keep sending me chinese and russian instructions but i only speak english now i was able to get the machine together but the skip the wiring please i have added a picture of the board in question please if someone knows how to do this and can break it down in simple
terms please help


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure someone will be along to give you a hand.


----------

